# Webber kettle mod



## delarosa74868 (May 16, 2013)

I got tired of not having a work table when I was grilling.  I always had two grills side by side so I could use the other one for a table. I like the weber grill that has the work table but it is $349!  I built this for about 40 bucks.













20130516_190950_zps9af8d68f.jpg



__ delarosa74868
__ May 16, 2013


















20130516_181827_zpsb8c45d95.jpg



__ delarosa74868
__ May 16, 2013


----------



## wjordan52 (May 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## hatebreed (Aug 27, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## tonybel (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice!
Are you going to paint it or do anything else to it?


----------



## squatch (Sep 3, 2013)

I need one!


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 3, 2013)

Work of art , brother! You made your own weber performer!  Just needs some wheels! Beautiful.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## dmthey (Feb 7, 2016)

I know that this is an old thread, but just got my new Weber kettle and liked the looks of this table. Does anyone have any plans or drawings on it? Know of any other tables similar with available plans?


----------



## garny (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm with DMThey. Any plans or know where to find them? I like the look and seems like a great weekend project.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 10, 2016)

Nothing on plans? Also, no issues with heat on wood?


----------



## texas mathew (Jul 4, 2016)

looks like the cut outs for the side handles centers the weber and there is plenty of space between the wood and grill to prevent the wood from getting too hot. Some flashing could be installed for added peace of mind. I'd add hooks for the lid and grillin tools. or maybe a drawer for tools n supplies. Overall, it's a good looking mod. He might even think about an AmaZen mailbox mod for smokin brisket.


----------

